# Deck The Halls



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

The 4th annual *Deck Christmas Herf* Friday Dec. 7th:bl

Who 's in? Joker :z what about it??
Rob :w


----------



## Barrythevic (Jan 1, 2000)

Looks good for me!


----------



## traveldude (Oct 27, 2005)

gorob23 said:


> The 4th annual *Deck Christmas Herf* Friday Dec. 7th:bl
> 
> Who 's in? Joker :z what about it??
> Rob :w


Hell yeah!! I'm in! :chk Am looking forward to plenty of :ss and :al


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

im in...


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

in :tu


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Stogeyfish pm'd me he is in ..*DECK NEW GUY!!! *All right !:chk

Ok Bring the usual stuff...Chair and that's it, I got the food covered !

...maybe portable heater if ya got it ..Anybody wake Galaga up to see if he and the Diego group are heading up?

Rob:w


----------



## traveldude (Oct 27, 2005)

gorob23 said:


> Stogeyfish pm'd me he is in ..*DECK NEW GUY!!! *All right !:chk
> 
> Ok Bring the usual stuff...Chair and that's it, I got the food covered !
> 
> ...


Aaaaaaah sheeeit! Who's doing the cooking?? Is it the Mrs?? :tu or is it you?? u


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

traveldude said:


> Aaaaaaah sheeeit! Who's doing the cooking?? Is it the Mrs?? :tu or is it you?? u


Ok So travel dude *CAN'*T make it that give us a bit more room :ss

They always bitch and moan damn it all.....:r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

OUT. 


Enjoy 

Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah , etc.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

OK, OK, I'm in on a Fri. night! :chk

Had to do a major trade off w/the Mrs.

Not stogeyfish :sl....you're letting him in?
ofor the new guy banter

short on pre '97s


----------



## love_this (Jul 25, 2006)

well....

Since you finally got a rice cooker. I suppose. But only if the rain isn't too bad...

Oh, I dunno....

Brownies cooling right now. And coffee too. This one better be good...

:ss:ss:ss


----------



## thschrminm (Sep 25, 2005)

love_this said:


> Brownies cooling right now. And coffee too. This one better be good...


Francis...... You are a saint and I wasn't going to go this time but the brownies changed my mind!!!!!

By the way...... Gordon isn't coming so nuts in the brownies are GOOD TO GO!!! :r

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

thschrminm said:


> Francis...... You are a saint and I wasn't going to go this time but the brownies changed my mind!!!!!
> 
> By the way...... Gordon isn't coming so nuts in the brownies are GOOD TO GO!!! :r
> 
> :chk:chk:chk


_brownies are cooling_.........alittle late to add nuts, you nut! hoping you bring the empanadas incase the rice stuff turns out funky :r
see you guys this evening.:ss


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

love_this said:


> well....
> Brownies cooling right now. And coffee too. This one better be good...


francis you are the man! and thank you sir...


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

You all have a great time, wish I were there!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for a great time Rob! Sorry I had to run out so quickly, but Kermit's wife needed another 'shot' and this man's work is never done.:r

Hope to see you again soon!:ss


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice time as usual! When is the next one?


----------



## Stogeyfish (Oct 13, 2006)

Rob-

Thanks for going easy on the new guy! Also thanks to Jesse and Larry for the welcome sticks!:tu

Hope to be back again, since I'm just down the street in Torrance.:ss


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Stogeyfish said:


> Rob-
> 
> Thanks for going easy on the new guy! Also thanks to Jesse and Larry for the welcome sticks!:tu
> 
> Hope to be back again, since I'm just down the street in Torrance.:ss


Torrance close enough to always make it , Jesse is a nice guy:ss but that Mr. Nee you gotta watch for :bl

Rob


----------



## Aielo (Jan 9, 2006)

Herf was great, Rob. Thanks for everything, can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Stogeyfish (Oct 13, 2006)

My apologies - apparently I thanked Jesse when in fact it was Jose who gifted me a welcome stick. 

I stand corrected - Thanks for the info Deem.



gorob23 said:


> Torrance close enough to always make it , Jesse is a nice guy:ss but that Mr. Nee you gotta watch for :bl
> 
> Rob


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Rob, another wonderful Christmas herf. Food was xlent  , cigars great, company, not so bad :mn, and a nice tshirt.
BTW, hold onto that blu/white Addidas hooded jacket for me.
Seems I always leave something :r
May need it at Albert's.


----------



## traveldude (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey Rob! 

Thanks for another great herf. Good smokes and good food too! 
You out did yourself bro. 
Thanks Again.
-Daryle :tu
p.s. When's the next deck herf??


----------

